# What to expect from Amare Stoudemire this season?



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

From what I hear - Amare is tearing it up in summer league. But what can he do other than dunk and rebound? This is a question to those who have seen him play!

Furthermore, how large a role will he have this season? When will he be ready? How many minutes and when will he start. Phew, I can't wait to know.

Peace, Mike


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I saw him play in the Capital Classic earlier this year. He is aggressive but extrmely raw offensively. I would not expect much on the offensive end, despite what his Summer League numbers look like.


----------



## dirty bruce (Jul 19, 2002)

amare stoudamire = tony massenberg


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

How come you go to everyone's board and say that their young player that could potentially be a star equals bull****?


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

I think dirty bruce is not impressed with any young player. I also think he is overly critical. Tony Massenburg has nowhere near the athletic ability that Stoudamire has.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I ecpect a double diget season in points and 5 rebounds from amire stodimer. If he dose worse i will not judge him bye one season at all i will judge him bye 3 or 2 seasons.


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

4 years and stoudamire is an all star!! go suns!


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

He looks like he can compete with Chandler and Curry, the two HSers from last year that seem to be growing into their shoes. That's a good indication that Stoudamire may be even better, faster. He's an athletic freak, and apparently is not without skill. He's not the kind of guy that you want to grow a polished game on anyway... you want him to have a good enough jumper to be a threat from anywhere on the court, but you also want him just to power down and be the man down low. 

If he takes the defensive path, this guy is at LEAST going to be a Theo Ratliff type player. If he emphasizes more of his offense and his skills, he'll be a KG type player, with more flash.

If he grows into his shoes and maximizes his potential, he'll be like Alonzo Mourning in his prime.


Oh oh right, what to expect from him this season. I think he'll fit in perfectly with the physical, rugged and tough play of Shawn Marion and Stephon Marbury. With Joe Johnson also stepping up the tempo, Stoudamire will take a traditionally fundamentally sound team and follow the trend that is changing the Suns into a more modern, physical team of speed.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

I wouldn't expect too much. Look at the other guys that made the jump straight to the pros. No-one did exceedingly well in their first season. I'd expect a lot of bench time initially and some quality minutes as the all-star break approaches that will see him finish with figures of about 8 ppg and 4 rpg with a dramatic improvement in the season to follow


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah, he's a high schooler, don't get your hopes up in the clouds.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

sundevilPAT said:


> 4 years and stoudamire is an all star!! go suns!


3


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

sundevilPAT said:


> Yeah, he's a high schooler, don't get your hopes up in the clouds.


LMAO. Reading these comments from a long tiem ago are funny. Last year he was top 5 in the league.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

amare= massenburg.......hahahhaha


----------



## The_Legend_23 (Dec 10, 2005)

i'd be happy with 15 points and 8 boards per game


----------

